# Good advice & Rules to live by



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

This forum covers so many unique scenarios, but there are some pieces of advice that seem true no matter what the situation. Add to the list if you have any. I'll start:

1. Never by stock based on a tank _you're going to get_.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

2. General Rules never apply to every situation... Do the research for your specific situation...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

3. Big fish eat little fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

4. Do your water changes.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

5. Buy the biggest tank that your home/wallet/spare time can afford. Once you start keeping cichlids, your tank can never be big enough and you'll always want to upgrade!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't do this:


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

^^^^

Unless you have a ghost in your house named Beetlejuice..... :lol:

7. Do not overfeed your fish; they won't grow faster, produce better colour, or breed more often. :roll:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Some people collect fish like they collect stamps or coins - they try to get one of every kind. 
Generally it is better to get one group of fish, especially if breeding is intended; or two to five groups of compatible fish (depending on tank size).
A tank of 21 different fish has too many variables compared with three groups of seven fish each.


----------



## Yajna (Oct 20, 2009)

Remember your Seven P's...
Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.

Think before you do. It can prevent so many headaches. That said, IME, there is no substitute for practical hands-on experience. As has already been said, every situation is different and there are just too many variables that impact your tank. The way you practice the "art" part of fishkeeping is going to be different than everyone else.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

9) Planted tanks are cooler than than other tanks  jk lol. Get as big of a tank as you can!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

10) come up with your ideal stock list first, ask around to find out if they are all compatible, then buy the tank to suite the stock, it sucks to buy a tank then come on here to ask what to put in it only to find out that your tank is only big enough for a beta!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

11) Even though you are putting fish in the tank as babies, only put as many fish in the tank as can coexist as adults... They are adults A LOT longer than they are babies...


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

11) Make sure to cycle your friggen tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

13) the one inch of fish per gallon rule is BS!!


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

The one thing I have learned is OVER filter!


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

15. Sellers make money, hobbyist Make friends.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

when buying a house, it must include at least one large spare room for fish, and have space for a minimum 72" x 18" tank in the living room

a large foyer is also a plus


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Fish cant read


----------



## hoxy (Apr 26, 2009)

18 ) Fish need love partner!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Sit down and watch your tank everyday.

This sounds simple doesn't it? But if you take the time to just sit back and let the fish do their natural thing you can observe them. This is when you look to see if one fish is being picked on. Do the fish act normal, are they breathing alright, fins open and erect? Color good? Stuff like that...early detection of problems can mean the difference between life and death for your fish.


----------

